# General > Politics >  A Thought!

## Oddquine

If it had been Alex Salmond or any SNP MP/MSP who was reported in the media to have practised necro pigrophilia, before ever becoming a candidate far less standing for Parliament, Better Together(and others) would have been in like flynn, condemning them and saying they were unfit for office, or should resign, or Nicola should do something about them.  

Been three days now and not a cheep or grunt, though!  

Just saying!

----------


## BetterTogether

Surely that should be alleged with absolutely no corroboration or evidence. Maybe you should check your political history it isn't a new or particularly original accusation.

----------


## cptdodger

I think you will find it was mentioned in this thread - 

http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...-Abuse-Victims

----------


## sids

Did any of it actually happen, if that matters?

----------


## BetterTogether

Well golly gosh would you believe it was the right wing Tory rag the Dail Mail that published it. Another conspiracy theory sunk beyond trace.

----------

